

Fredit: Let collaborators edit your Rails front-end through the web browser - jsavimbi
https://github.com/danchoi/fredit

======
xutopia
The amount of times I edit my CSS right from the browser console and then copy
it over manually to the SASS file would make something like this for SASS
totally amazing.

~~~
joshuacc
Fog Creek's WebPutty might be what you're looking for:
<http://www.webputty.net/>

------
Mizza
Dan Choi - you're unstoppable!

------
tjriley82
This seems like an awful lot of work to solve a really small problem - that
your front end developer doesn’t have a working Ruby installation and is shy
about using the command line. Just teach them. It won’t take long, they’ll
learn something new and they’ll be able to use the correct tools for their
job.

------
danmaz74
This is an interesting idea. If only it was possible to make it wysiwyg... ;)

~~~
riffraff
well, it would make sense to integrate some niceties such as
<http://ace.ajax.org/> to make this even more awesome

------
sgerrand
the 'security' block should really be at the top of the README. lines like
"fredit has rudimentary security features." just underline how much ruby needs
perl's taint option.

while I could use the private 'secure_path' method in the fredits controller
as a initial point where the gem could be improved, I think that it's better
to just say 'do not use this' instead.

tjriley82's comment paraphrasing the "teach a man to fish" aphorism makes more
sense to me.

------
a235
well known pain, I did similar prototype a month ago to introspect templates
in python/django: <https://github.com/235/django-template-introspection> it
shows for each html tag the templates which include it (processing chain) and
corresponding views in python code that rendered them

